# Mexican Bank Account?



## BryansRose

Last week I went to Banamex to open a savings account. I can't get by forever with the $300 daily limit on my US ATM card, especially in an emergency. 

I wanted to open a savings account and I had my passport and FM3 to show them. (I know FM3 is the old terminology, but I still have my FM3 booklet until April). The bank employee told me I couldn't open an account with an FM-3, I had to have an FM2. 

I'm wondering what experiences others have had. Is this Mexican law or just Banamex? 

If I need an FM2, can I change my "no immigrante" to "immigrante" when I renew in April? I read somewhere that with an "immigrante" status, one can't own a US car. Does anyone have good information on this? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## pappabee

I opened a bank account at BBVA with a FM-3.


----------



## kazslo

Scotiabank will also let you open one with an fm3. If you get an fm2, you are correct, you will not be able to have a vehicle on a temporary permit and will have to import it if you plan on keeping it in the country.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for your replies. Very helpful info. I will definitely try some other banks. I don't want to have to pay to nationalize my car.


----------



## RVGRINGO

You CAN have a car on an 'importada temporal' while on an FM2/inmigrante visa as long as you are not working and have not applied for 'inmigrado' or naturalization. In those cases, you can't have a foreign plated car in Mexico.


----------



## BryansRose

Ah, I see. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## sparks

It's just that branch or individual ... tons of people have accounts with FM3's. You must have run into a Banamex that doesn't have an English speaking "lets help the gringos" Rep (a new thing for them). Bancomer generally has better service for gringos and inter-bank service.

Don't forget Intercam as an option ... and you can always ask your bank to up your daily limit. Write a check at Intercam cost $8us


----------



## BryansRose

sparks said:


> It's just that branch or individual ... tons of people have accounts with FM3's. You must have run into a Banamex that doesn't have an English speaking "lets help the gringos" Rep (a new thing for them). Bancomer generally has better service for gringos and inter-bank service.
> 
> Don't forget Intercam as an option ... and you can always ask your bank to up your daily limit. Write a check at Intercam cost $8us


Thanks for the info. 

Maybe it was just that branch. The woman helping me even asked someone else to make sure. The English-speaking isn't a problem. I speak Spanish. I'll try another Banamex, as well as other banks. I picked that Banamex only because it's a block and a half away from my house. 

What is Intercam? I've never heard of it.


----------



## circle110

I opened an account at Bancomer here in Guanajuato with my FMM, my passport and nothing more. 
I had a friend go with me that knew the manager of the branch and I'm sure that helped. However, it's obviously possible. 

Like they say, "This is Mexico, EVERYTHING is possible."


Also, I don't know what your US bank is but I have yet to find the daily limit for mine. I have withdrawn as much as $1500 USD in one day (to make a large appliance purchase plus pay the rent).


----------



## Hound Dog

kazslo said:


> Scotiabank will also let you open one with an fm3. If you get an fm2, you are correct, you will not be able to have a vehicle on a temporary permit and will have to import it if you plan on keeping it in the country.


This is incorrect information. You can, indeed, have a foreign plated vehicle in Mexico on a temporary permit with an FM-2 or what is now called an "inmigrante" visa (versus a "no inmigrante" visa or FM-3) . You cannot own a foreign plated vehicle on a temporary permit *after *you have become an "inmigrado" which is the equivalent of a permanent resident alien visa or "green card" in the United States. I know this because I was an FM-3 holder for five years before becoming an FM-2 holder for an additional four plus years before graduating to "inmigrado" earlier this year. We had a foreign plated vehicle under a temporary importation permit duiring the entire time we were FM-2 status and sold the vehicle at the border in Nuevo Laredo when we were close to conversion to "inmigrado". That sale was the essence of simplicity. I drove to the border with a couple of Mexican buddies, exported my California plated pickup truck and sold it to them. They then re-imported the car and today it is domiciled in Oaxaca with legal Mexican plates. For those of you faced with this situation, you must drive to the border and export the vehicle before selling it or you will forever be liable for any incidents that may occur down the line no matter how many times the vehicle has changed hands and you don´t want that responsibility.


----------



## kazslo

Hound Dog said:


> This is incorrect information. You can, indeed, have a foreign plated vehicle in Mexico on a temporary permit with an FM-2 or what is now called an "inmigrante" visa (versus a "no inmigrante" visa or FM-3) . You cannot own a foreign plated vehicle on a temporary permit *after *you have become an "inmigrado" which is the equivalent of a permanent resident alien visa or "green card" in the United States. I know this because I was an FM-3 holder for five years before becoming an FM-2 holder for an additional four plus years before graduating to "inmigrado" earlier this year. We had a foreign plated vehicle under a temporary importation permit duiring the entire time we were FM-2 status and sold the vehicle at the border in Nuevo Laredo when we were close to conversion to "inmigrado". That sale was the essence of simplicity. I drove to the border with a couple of Mexican buddies, exported my California plated pickup truck and sold it to them. They then re-imported the car and today it is domiciled in Oaxaca with legal Mexican plates. For those of you faced with this situation, you must drive to the border and export the vehicle before selling it or you will forever be liable for any incidents that may occur down the line no matter how many times the vehicle has changed hands and you don´t want that responsibility.


Thanks for the clarification, I was always under the understanding that you couldn't have a temp-permit on an fm2, but it looks like thats only the case once you reach the 'after 5 years' stage.


----------



## sparks

Intercam in it's basic form is a Casa de Cambio. With an account you can write a check from your bank for $8. You can also have money on deposit with them and draw on that amount. $8 is about what a $500 ATM withdrawal cost me.

Bienvenidos a Intercam Servicios Financieros


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks for the info.


----------



## conklinwh

Intercam & Actinver Lloyd are quasi banks and investment houses although Actinver Lloyd has now bought a bank. They are very popular with expats as very easy to wire money there from US bank and to get withdrawals or wire transfer to Mexican banks for payment of large bills given currency restrictions. They also cater to expats and always have English speaking personnel to help. I use Actinver Lloyd but have a lot of friends that use Intercam. I keep hearing about fees. All I know is that each month I make interest that more than covers any fees.


----------



## BryansRose

Thanks, I'll have to look into that.


----------



## TundraGreen

I had two Banamex accounts when I was on an FM-3, at branches in two different cities. They always want my passport for ID. I can't remember them ever looking at my visa.

Memo


----------



## sputnik

*hello*



circle110 said:


> I opened an account at Bancomer here in Guanajuato with my FMM, my passport and nothing more.
> I had a friend go with me that knew the manager of the branch and I'm sure that helped. However, it's obviously possible.
> 
> Like they say, "This is Mexico, EVERYTHING is possible."
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know what your US bank is but I have yet to find the daily limit for mine. I have withdrawn as much as $1500 USD in one day (to make a large appliance purchase plus pay the rent).


would like to ask you some questions as my husband and i are coming to Guanajuato this summer.


----------



## circle110

Sure, you can ask them in a thread here on the forum or you can PM me if you prefer.


----------



## sputnik

circle110 said:


> Sure, you can ask them in a thread here on the forum or you can PM me if you prefer.


I am so sorry to be so ignorant, but what is PM? Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO

PM=Private Message, a feature that you will have access to after you have five posts on this forum. However, if the questions are not personal, it might help others if they were asked and answered in the open.


----------



## sputnik

RVGRINGO said:


> PM=Private Message, a feature that you will have access to after you have five posts on this forum. However, if the questions are not personal, it might help others if they were asked and answered in the open.


Ok, thank you so very much. Well, we love the city of Guanajuato, came there 2 Christmas' ago, wanted to move there for a year to learn spanish but have not been able to sell house. So, we will come for at least 3 weeks to study at a school there this coming summer. We love Mexico and want to live there as soon as we retire. I have read at least 6 books and many websites on living in Mexico but I know things change. Can you tell me the best way to deal with our money. I read that there is a bank in California, where we can open an account and it partners with Banamex, so we can get money from ATM's at Banamex. Last time we came, we did bring traveler's checks and will not do that again. Thank you for any input you can give me.


----------



## sputnik

Oh my goodness, I just noticed that you are called RVGringo. We just bought an rv and are living in it and renting out our house because we could not sell it. We know there are rv parks in Mexico but could not find any in the city of guanajuato and do not know the costs. Do you have any input here? Thank you so very much.


----------



## RVGRINGO

First, there is no need for anything more than your ATM Debit Card. You will find machines everywhere and they will provide cash at the best exchange rate. We don't use Mexican banks, but do keep a small amount in an investment house for emergency funds over the daily ATM limit. Notify you bank that you will be using your cards in Mexico, so they don't flag them.
Check Mexicorvforums.com to see if anyone know of a park in Guanajuato, as I'm not familiar with the area. Here, at Lake Chapala, there is one at Roca Azul in Jocotopec & they have a website. With all the hype in the media, RV parks are having a tough season this year.


----------



## sputnik

oh thank you for that very valuable information. so, dont I get charged everytime I use a Compass debit card in an atm machine in Mexico? But I guess if we are only there for 3 wks, that is fine. 
Thank you for the info on the rv park in Lake Chapala. I have read so much about that place and would like to visit. I dont know that I would be able to learn Spanish there though as i understand English is spoken so much. We have been studying for several years, but need to learn so much more. Yes, I will check out that website. Thanks so much again.


----------



## circle110

I agree with rvgringo - no need for a Mexican bank account. I have mine only to receive transfers of large sums of money from my US account since I am building a house. Otherwise I never touch it.

I have been told that there is an RV park on the outskirts of Guanajuato. I haven't seen it so I can't comment on how nice or not it is. In any case you would need to drive if you go into Guanajuato downtown (centro).

If your intent is to study Spanish here you'll need to be in the centro every day (that's where the schools are) and parking is horrible - or a little expensive if you use paid lots. It may be worth it to consider leaving the RV stateside and renting a place in town.

Actually, I just looked it up on the web. It is called Bugamville RV park. They charge 150 pesos a day. Multiplied by 30 that equals 4500 a month, exactly the rent we are paying for a nice furnished apartment in town with all utilities included. You can find them for even less -- we wanted this one because it is very close to where we are building. Ah, I just reread your post and I see that you want to come for 3 weeks. There are many apartment/houses that rent by the week too, but they tend to cost more than 150 pesos a day.

So, if you want to stay in your RV, there is a park but you probably won't save any money and you'll be 20 minutes or so from town and you'll have to drive in every day and usually pay to park (it's a minor miracle to find street parking but it happens occasionally).

I sold my 5th wheel and tow vehicle before moving to Guanajauto because I decided it wasn't worth it to have it here. Plus, the Silverado 2500 that I used to tow it is NOT the vehicle you want in Guanajuato - since you have been here you know that the streets are skinny with torturous curves. My Honda Accord barely makes it sometimes!

Feel free to ask any other questions.


----------



## sputnik

Circle110 thank you so very much for all your input. Yes, I found that rv park as well and emailed them. Yes, my husband would like to not bother with bringing the rv because of the hassle for only 3 weeks. We loved staying down in the city and access to all the shops, walking and buses. We found a seemingly good school. I think your opinions are invaluable and make alot of sense. How long have you been there? Where did you move from? I am just curious as we chose Guanajuato as there are not as many "gringos" as in San Miguel, and wanted to be surrounded by Spanish speakers so that we would have to speak the language. thanks again for your thoughts....


----------



## joaquinx

I'm going to cast a small vote for having a Mexican bank account with a debit card. I don't like to carry my US card with me except when I go to the ATM's to withdraw cash. I prefer to carry a Mexican bank debit card with a small balance (under 6,000 pesos). I someone steals it or even forces me to withdraw money, they won't get much and my US account remains untouched. It's easier to replace a Mexican debit card than an US bank one. If I lose the US card, I have to jump through hoops to get it replace, whereas the Mexican bank is just around the corner. There are some places that will not accept an US bank debit card. To be sure, the number of places are becoming fewer and fewer.


----------



## sputnik

joaquinx said:


> I'm going to cast a small vote for having a Mexican bank account with a debit card. I don't like to carry my US card with me except when I go to the ATM's to withdraw cash. I prefer to carry a Mexican bank debit card with a small balance (under 6,000 pesos). I someone steals it or even forces me to withdraw money, they won't get much and my US account remains untouched. It's easier to replace a Mexican debit card than an US bank one. If I lose the US card, I have to jump through hoops to get it replace, whereas the Mexican bank is just around the corner. There are some places that will not accept an US bank debit card. To be sure, the number of places are becoming fewer and fewer.


thank you so very much joaquinx, your thoughts are very good. I definately dont want all the charges that i think i would have using a us bank card in a mexican atm. It that the case? Well, thank you so much for taking the time to give me your input. I am weighing all options.....appreciate you...


----------



## makaloco

joaquinx said:


> I'm going to cast a small vote for having a Mexican bank account with a debit card.


I totally agree, for most of the same reasons. But Sputnik says she'll be here for just three weeks?

As for the original FM3 question, my experience was identical to that of Circle 110: opened a Bancomer account while on a tourist card, at a branch where the manager was a friend of a friend. I'm still with them five years later and use my account regularly, so if he took a risk, it turned out fine.


----------



## sputnik

yes, just 3 weeks.....


----------



## circle110

Sputnik:

I have been living in Guanajuato for a little over a year. I moved here from Chicago. I put my house up for sale in September '09 and decided to move as soon as it sold. I had the crazy good luck to sell it in 4 days! I arrived here in November 09.

I first came to Guanajuato in 2002 to study Spanish and since then had made a dozen trips to various parts of Mexico to explore possible early retirement locations. I spent time in a lot of places but none charmed me like Gto, plus I had made many music contacts here so that is another benefit as I have the chance to play frequently. My fiancee, a Mexican from el DF, also was charmed so we made the selection.

San Miguel never was on the list, in part because of the high ****** factor (a lot of folks I meet from SM speak little or no Spanish) but more because the real estate has gotten pretty expensive there. Also Guanajuato has a certain charm factor that San Miguel doesn't IMO.

I studied at the Instituto Falcón in 2002 but they have since closed due to the illness of the owner. The locals tell me that all of the best teachers from there moved over to Don Quijote and that it is now the best school in town. It also is one of only two schools in Latin America to be certified by the Academia Real del Español to offer DELE certification. I have thought of going there to get my DELE nivel superior, which universities and companies accept as certification of fluency. I hear it's REALLY hard.

I'm sure you'll have a blast studying in Guanajuato!


----------



## circle110

joaquinx makes a really good point about not carrying a US card. Probably for sputnik it doesn't make sense on this trip, but for someone like me that lives here it is a good idea and I should consider changing what I carry.


----------



## TundraGreen

makaloco said:


> I totally agree, for most of the same reasons.


Ditto on having a Mexican bank account. I actually have two Mexican bank accounts. One with a small balance and a debit card that I us to get walking around cash. Another with a fair amount of money in it. I transfer money between them via the internet. When I purchase something priced in pesos I use a Mexican bank account. When I purchase something priced in dollars, I use a US bank account.


----------



## sputnik

very interesting. Yes, many talk about the charm of san miguel and we enjoyed it there but nothing like the charm of Guanajuato. It reminded me so much of Europe and I understand that it was built imitating many Spanish cities. We came in 08 to look at Falcon and i did not know that it had closed. We have heard many good things about Don Quijote. We also went to Mexico in 02 to study in Cuernavaca. That is awesome about your house selling so soon. We are still hoping to sell ours. Thank you so very much for the information about the Language school, it will help us make the best decision.....your post was very much appreciated.


----------



## sputnik

TundraGreen said:


> Ditto on having a Mexican bank account. I actually have two Mexican bank accounts. One with a small balance and a debit card that I us to get walking around cash. Another with a fair amount of money in it. I transfer money between them via the internet. When I purchase something priced in pesos I use a Mexican bank account. When I purchase something priced in dollars, I use a US bank account.


that makes alot of sense. Thank you for your input.


----------



## circle110

A couple last things about schools. "Falcon" has re-opened but it is only the same by name. It has new owners and new teachers and is no longer in that beautiful old building on Presa de la Olla that the old school was in. A friend of mine taught at the "new Falcon" a couple months ago and was not impressed and left after only a month.

I studied a bit in 2006 at Escuela Mexicana. It was OK and I have no complaints but it wasn't nearly as good as Falcon was in its heyday. I have never studied at Quijote but people who have studied there have spoken well of it to me and it supposedly has most of the old Falcon crew on staff.

So, that's the what's on the scholastic grapevine here in Guanajuato... although it's a bit off topic of this thread... sorry.

Good luck with your house sale!


----------



## sputnik

Oh, thank you so much for all that information. We do want a good school so we really appreciate all you have to say. If you dont mind, I will probably have more questions as july gets closer. thanks again


----------



## TundraGreen

circle110 said:


> So, that's the what's on the scholastic grapevine here in Guanajuato... although it's a bit off topic of this thread... sorry.
> 
> Good luck with your house sale!


As long as we are off-topic...
and while we are speaking about language schools...

My experience has been that the price of the instruction depends on the school, but the quality of the instruction depends on the specific teacher. And evaluating a specific teacher really depends on how well the teacher provides what you want at that point in time. In the past I had a teacher who was excellent for grammar. At the moment I have one who is really good at working on the group's conversational skills. Both are good teachers but people who wanted more conversational practice left the first teacher. Consequently, I am suspicious about generalizations about one school being better than another. In my current school, chosen because the price is the cheapest in town (Guadalajara), my spanish teacher is excellent. But in the same school, last year I took German and the teacher was not nearly as good. And the school is owned by a German so go figure. Incidentally, taking a German class taught in Spanish is fun. Unfortunately it probably helped my Spanish more than my German.


----------



## circle110

TundraGreen, while what you say has some truth to it, based on 6 different schools in Mexico, 2 in Costa Rica and one in Spain that I have studied at I have to say that there is a general quality level that a school has - or doesn't have. The fine schools attract better teachers because the teachers already working there create that kind of culture. In the good schools the management demands a higher standard of their teachers and also has a strong curriculum for the teachers to follow. Plus, since the school usually develops a good reputation, they have a strong student base paying for classes and can afford to keep and attract the best teachers.

I could easily rate the schools I studied at since some just blew away others in so many ways across the board. Baden-Powell in Morelia was the best and CPI in Costa Rica was a very close second.

Yes, I agree that the individual teacher makes ALL the difference but those fine schools just didn't have bad ones - they get canned and a better one is waiting to take their place.


----------



## TundraGreen

Agreed. I have no argument with any of the points you make.


----------



## sputnik

pappabee said:


> I opened a bank account at BBVA with a FM-3.


Dear pappabee: Do you mean they have BBVA banks in Mexico? We use Compass but the website now is BBVA. I guess they another bank sold Compass? Anyway, just wondered if BBva was in Mexico now? Thank you


----------



## tanderson0o

BBVA Compass is owned by Bancomer. While there are not BBVA Compass branches in Mexico, you may be able to take advantage of the relationship between BBVA Compass in the US and Bancomer in Mexico.


----------



## sputnik

circle110 said:


> Sputnik:
> 
> I have been living in Guanajuato for a little over a year. I moved here from Chicago. I put my house up for sale in September '09 and decided to move as soon as it sold. I had the crazy good luck to sell it in 4 days! I arrived here in November 09.
> 
> I first came to Guanajuato in 2002 to study Spanish and since then had made a dozen trips to various parts of Mexico to explore possible early retirement locations. I spent time in a lot of places but none charmed me like Gto, plus I had made many music contacts here so that is another benefit as I have the chance to play frequently. My fiancee, a Mexican from el DF, also was charmed so we made the selection.
> 
> San Miguel never was on the list, in part because of the high ****** factor (a lot of folks I meet from SM speak little or no Spanish) but more because the real estate has gotten pretty expensive there. Also Guanajuato has a certain charm factor that San Miguel doesn't IMO.
> 
> I studied at the Instituto Falcón in 2002 but they have since closed due to the illness of the owner. The locals tell me that all of the best teachers from there moved over to Don Quijote and that it is now the best school in town. It also is one of only two schools in Latin America to be certified by the Academia Real del Español to offer DELE certification. I have thought of going there to get my DELE nivel superior, which universities and companies accept as certification of fluency. I hear it's REALLY hard.
> 
> I'm sure you'll have a blast studying in Guanajuato!


Good morning: I was just wondering if you knew if Guanajuato still had the "Chopper" little magazine? They have apartment listings at "Mexican" prices. It is a free little newspaper, just wondered if you have seen it lately. Thank you so very much.


----------



## TundraGreen

sputnik said:


> Dear pappabee: Do you mean they have BBVA banks in Mexico? We use Compass but the website now is BBVA. I guess they another bank sold Compass? Anyway, just wondered if BBva was in Mexico now? Thank you


Compass Bank, now BBVA Compass, is a US branch of Grupo BBVA, a Spanish banking concern. It was was purchased by BBVA, some months ago. BBVA Bancomer is the Mexican branch of the same company. In November, I was told by a Compass new accounts manager that BBVA is gradually converting Compass to better connect it to other BBVA banks. BBVA Bancomer is one of the major banks in Mexico with branches most everywhere.


----------



## sputnik

Tundra Green: Oh, thank you so very much for this information !! You know these forums are just so great, to be able to ask people like you who live there and can pass this kind of info onto us. We really live in a great age of information !!! Make life so much easier. Thanks again. So you are saying that probably we can use the Bancomer atm's with our debit card without charges? I will also go talk to our banker about this......


----------



## TundraGreen

sputnik said:


> Tundra Green: Oh, thank you so very much for this information !! You know these forums are just so great, to be able to ask people like you who live there and can pass this kind of info onto us. We really live in a great age of information !!! Make life so much easier. Thanks again. So you are saying that probably we can use the Bancomer atm's with our debit card without charges? I will also go talk to our banker about this......


That should be correct but it is wise to check it with your banker. I opened my Compass account in November and my debit card is sitting at my son's house in the US, so I haven't tried to use it yet.


----------



## circle110

sputnik said:


> Good morning: I was just wondering if you knew if Guanajuato still had the "Chopper" little magazine? They have apartment listings at "Mexican" prices. It is a free little newspaper, just wondered if you have seen it lately. Thank you so very much.


Yes they do, it comes out every Saturday. It's definitely the best way to locate an apartment outside of word of mouth. That's how we found ours.

Unfortunately, they have no website so you can't see any ads before you get there and buy one.


----------



## sputnik

oh thank you so much !! It is good to know it still exists.....thanks again


----------



## contrasena

OK so I am a bit confused here.

Has anyone opened up a Mexican bank account on just a tourist visa? My roommate has said that if you state that you are in the process of getting a more permanent visa or immigrating, they'll open one with just your passport. I don't care which bank - although Banorte speaks to me because they're the only big Mexican owned bank left on the market. 

I am here on a tourist visa although I am about to receive my first paycheck for some translation/English teaching, and I want to have a proper account to put it in.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Don't you know that you are not permitted to work in Mexico without the permission of INM on your visa. You certainly can't work on a tourist permit. Yikes! You'll also need a tax account, etc. Get yourself legal quickly.


----------



## contrasena

RVGRINGO said:


> Don't you know that you are not permitted to work in Mexico without the permission of INM on your visa. You certainly can't work on a tourist permit. Yikes! You'll also need a tax account, etc. Get yourself legal quickly.


I'm quite aware of this. I'm not worried - I am not a worrier. They are working on my paperwork. I still have to feed myself, however, so I'll be getting a paycheck regardless.

My question was whether I could open up a bank account with just my passport/tourist visa, not a lecture on legality.


----------



## circle110

See my post earlier in this thread... I opened an account at Bancomer with a tourist visa and a passport, nothing more.


----------



## contrasena

circle110 said:


> See my post earlier in this thread... I opened an account at Bancomer with a tourist visa and a passport, nothing more.


Fabulous, thanks. I guess my attention span isn't what it used to - I didn't see it originally.


----------



## nmhuni

I opened an account with my FM3 with Banorte a few years ago. I am not working. I can keep my jeep here until my 5th year with my FM2 when I will apply for naturalization. Then I must import it or take it out of the country.


----------



## kcowan

I also opened a Personal Client Unit account with BBVA Bancomer with a passport, an FMM and a utility bill from where I planned to live for proof of a local address. The utility bill was not in my name.

I think the later was so they could get the mailing address right.


----------



## englishman

when people here say they opened a bank account with an FM2, did they just use that ????
I have an FM2 and want a bank account but i rent a property where all bills are included, so none are in my name.....will i not need proof of address ????
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO

Perhaps a copy of your lease would satisfy that requirement. If not, your local 'palacio municipal' should be able to provide you with a letter of residence.


----------



## TundraGreen

RVGRINGO said:


> Perhaps a copy of your lease would satisfy that requirement. If not, your local 'palacio municipal' should be able to provide you with a letter of residence.


You can also take a copy of a utility bill together with a letter that explains that the name on the bill is that of your landlord.


----------



## joaquinx

A utility bill plus a copy of the landlords IFE (voters registrations) card satisfies Migrations, Hacienda, and INAPAM.


----------



## tepetapan

Go to the bank, take a place in line and you will be taken care of shortly. The bank will tell you what they want to see. Go home, get the desired paperwork and go back to the bank. Take a place in line and you will be taken care of shortly. Go home, get the desired paperwork and go back to the bank. Repeat as needed.


----------



## TundraGreen

tepetapan said:


> Go to the bank, take a place in line and you will be taken care of shortly. The bank will tell you what they want to see. Go home, get the desired paperwork and go back to the bank. Take a place in line and you will be taken care of shortly. Go home, get the desired paperwork and go back to the bank. Repeat as needed.


I needed that little bit of comic relief. It would be funnier if it weren't so true. Actually, you could replace "bank" with most any utility or government office and it would still be true. Thanks.


----------



## tepetapan

No credit check on a prepaid credit card? What will they think of next?


----------



## Bigmerlin

I had a Banorte account opened with my FM3.


----------



## chicois8

*bank accounts*

Read the last paragraph on the back of your FMM...



contrasena said:


> I'm quite aware of this. I'm not worried - I am not a worrier. They are working on my paperwork. I still have to feed myself, however, so I'll be getting a paycheck regardless.
> 
> My question was whether I could open up a bank account with just my passport/tourist visa, not a lecture on legality.


----------



## jaybird

Bigmerlin, is that all you needed to open a banorte bank account? A friend of mine suggested this bank but there are no banortes in the Ajijic area, which is where I am currently staying.


----------



## circle110

Again, I and a few others here have opened bank accounts (mine is at Bancomer) with just an FMM and a passport. I needed a "comprobante de domocilio" -- proof of residence -- but my landlord went with me and vouched for me that I was renting from her.


----------



## TundraGreen

I think I just needed a passport and proof of residence. I don't remember that they even looked at my visa, but it has been awhile. This was an Banamex.


----------



## Bigmerlin

Hi Jaybird,
That was a couple of years ago now, so I am not sure if anything changed, but yes, that was all that was needed at the time. I believe Banorte are located in all major cities, including DF and Monterrey, but not sure about your location.


----------



## Ana H

all I needed was my FM3 and my CURP# to open my account at BBVA Bancomer. I also have a BBVA Compass account in Texas.


----------



## kcowan

Ana H said:


> all I needed was my FM3 and my CURP# to open my account at BBVA Bancomer. I also have a BBVA Compass account in Texas.


If you have your CURP# then you do not need a passport. So having the BBVA Compass account does not seem to be a factor. Have they offered you anything else (like free transfers)?

I have a PCU account with Bancomer just by maintaining a minimum balance on the account. It is a great service in English. My Spanish leaves a lot to be desired when transacting business.


----------



## Ana H

kcowan said:


> If you have your CURP# then you do not need a passport. So having the BBVA Compass account does not seem to be a factor. Have they offered you anything else (like free transfers)?
> 
> I have a PCU account with Bancomer just by maintaining a minimum balance on the account. It is a great service in English. My Spanish leaves a lot to be desired when transacting business.


I need my passport to get back into the US only. here in MX I just need my FM3 card and CURP card. transfers are 10.00USD.


----------



## Monty Floyd

Ana H said:


> all I needed was my FM3 and my CURP# to open my account at BBVA Bancomer. I also have a BBVA Compass account in Texas.


Is a US address required to open a Compass account?


----------



## Monty Floyd

Ana H said:


> I need my passport to get back into the US only. here in MX I just need my FM3 card and CURP card. transfers are 10.00USD.


You have an account in Texas with Compass and an account in Mexico with Bancomer, both under the BBVA banner and it still costs $10 to transfer money from Compass to Bancomer? Is that an online transfer, a wire transfer or what?


----------



## Gary.Outlaw

How much did it cost for your Mexican buddies to re-import the car?


----------



## Schmo

I opened an account with Bancomer but the hold up was proof of an address. I had to get a letter from the mayor of the little town I was staying in while the house was being completed stating my address. They will accept an electric bill but it turns out to be a catch 22 because to get electric in your name you'll some proof as well. Nothing happens quickly.


----------



## joaquinx

Schmo said:


> They will accept an electric bill but it turns out to be a catch 22 because to get electric in your name you'll some proof as well. Nothing happens quickly.


Generally, if the electric bill is in the owner's name, as it usually is with renters, a copy of the owner's IFE (voter's ID) will suffice the resident requirement for the bank. It does for Migration.


----------

